

Readability API contest underway ($5000 grand prize; blue-ribbon jury) - jeffmacintyre
https://www.readability.com/contest
Join judges Anil Dash, Jeffrey Zeldman and Sarah Chubb and compete for cash prizes up to $5,000 in the Invent Something Great with Readability API Contest. Entries due May 15th; apply for an API key today!
======
umbrae
Associated blog post with a bit more detail is here:
[http://blog.readability.com/2011/04/the-readability-api-
cont...](http://blog.readability.com/2011/04/the-readability-api-contest/)

